# I thought i would hate touchwiz.. but now im used to it and call me crazy but i really like it!



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

So the number 1 thing i thought i was gonna hate upgrading from the nexus is not having AOSP.. I didnt think i would get used to Touchwiz and hate it.... because i can tell you im not a fan of Sense...

Soo i have been using this phone for 3 days now and i actually REALLYY like it... I love the motion gestures.... I use "direct call" alot.. I mean its not alll gravy.. i think the keep awake suckkksss... but majority of the features i like.... I am actually opposed to going to an AOSP rom since now they are on the brink of being released (liquid), and i believe aokp has a working rom..... I feel that by switching to AOSP, all i would have is a nexus with better hardware specs.... I loved my nexus dont get me wrong, but IMO i paid 200 bucks to upgrade to a new and different experience... not the same phone with better specs....

Correct me if im wrong, but with an aosp rom, i would lose all of these cool motion gesture features and ish.. Its funny how i went from anti-touchwiz to now im all about it!

Theres a couple of new features in this phone that were actually aftermarket options in my gnex roms such as...

silence camera shutter sound..
Lockscreen 4 targets clock and weather
Native call recording in the dialer ( or is that just the rom im using?)
toggles up top..
add battery % on status bar

That said i think i will be sticking with touchwiz for now.... im sure i will give the aosp roms that come out a shot, but im sure ill be back.. I like the TW gapps better then the aosp ones and i duuno just the whole layout... I think a custom rom based off this would be the perfect addition... added features such as..

Status bar transparency and tweeks 
long press the 3 nav buttons= predefined targets
usb fast charger
a performance settings option for the cpu speed
different battery icons..
and whatever anyone else can think of...

Soo to the devs.. i am willing to throw up some donations to get a killer TW rom going!! if anyone is interested that would be great! I am not against aosp, but i believe that the luxuries of having an unlocked/rooted phone, is to run the phone however YOU like.... having a different selection of roms would be great, not all just aosp...

Tell me something.. Did i completely fall off my rocking chair?? or does anyone feel the way i do about Touchwiz???


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope you get the rom you're looking for! Can't really go wrong with any rom on this phone.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

doesnt take much to please me..


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i like touchwiz also


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

OK you're crazy..

Actually I like it too. I don't like it enough that I kept using it but I really had widgetlocker and apex launcher set up perfectly for my needs. It makes losing the functionality those bring hard to do.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

oddball said:


> OK you're crazy..
> 
> Actually I like it too. I don't like it enough that I kept using it but I really had widgetlocker and apex launcher set up perfectly for my needs. It makes losing the functionality those bring hard to do.


I got apex as well since the stock launcher doesn't give me enough to play with

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## jackdubl (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm with you. Put AOSP on every phone I have owned but this Touchwiz is awesome! Came from a Nexus as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

I only like some of the gestures and Smart Stay. Everything else is disgusting, and I need my AOSP.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------

